# Rotation issues



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone had any horror stories about rotation, I have been working with the same contractor and jman for the past year and a half. Mostly doing commercial work any ways rotation came up and they have me working with a CE doing desi work ewww I know, do y'all think it's worth just riding out and being behind the 8 ball or going up to the apprenticeship and trying to get transferred to another shop


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A check on Friday beats sitting on the bench, you decide.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Couldn't hurt to speak to the training director, if he says there is nowhere to send you, suck it up. I think it's good you're getting residential experience tho. I have none, wish I had done a year when I was an apprentice.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

You're going to have to learn how to troubleshoot 100-year-old electrical systems that everybody and their brother is has had their fingers on the experience you get doing this will make you a better Sparky go for the ride for a while trust me you're going to learn more than you think


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I was going to say, just swap any two leads, but.......never mind.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

Idk I'm going to try to pick up what I can, it's newish work. Which I did a did a fair amount of before I got into the program. I guess it's just frustrating going from a top jman at my previous shop to working with a CE that goes to school a night before me, and can't sign my work report. But it's hard to bitch when your getting a check and some folks of out of work


----------



## Nvsparky (May 2, 2012)

In my local we don't let ap work with cw unless they are 4 th year or better then it's to babby set the cw


----------

